# DirectVR Touch Remote for iPhone



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

Saw this in the app store. Anybody have any experience with it? Looks like your DVRs have to be connected to the internet for it to work. They have a free lite version to try it out.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

wakajawaka said:


> Saw this in the app store. Anybody have any experience with it? Looks like your DVRs have to be connected to the internet for it to work. They have a free lite version to try it out.


I just tried it, and it works for me (iPod Touch). I have 3 DVR's networked here (hardwired). I'm using unsupported MRV, so no DECA installed.

The 'lite' version will work with only one DVR, but it does work. Very responsive. I can't see where it does any more than just change channels though.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Upon further review, it seems the $0.99 version will do everything a D* remote will do. The 'lite' version is just to test the app to see if it will work with your setup.

I wonder if this app will continue to work with IP control being taken away......... :eek2:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, that's the real question. My suspicion is that within 6 months this app will not function.


----------



## MurrayW (Apr 13, 2006)

Athlon646464 said:


> Upon further review, it seems the $0.99 version will do everything a D* remote will do. The 'lite' version is just to test the app to see if it will work with your setup.
> 
> I wonder if this app will continue to work with IP control being taken away......... :eek2:


So does everyone really think that IP control will be taken fully away? I know some of the advanced playlist functions have been or are going to be taken away, but the basic remote functions that you can do with your standard D* remote are those rumored to be going away also?


----------



## MurrayW (Apr 13, 2006)

How does this remote compare to http://www.sillysot.com/dtv/?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

MurrayW, you're asking a question that no one outside DIRECTV will be able to answer for you. Now, for 99¢ you might just risk it and if it becomes unsupported later, that's ok I suppose. I just can't say with conviction that third-parties will always have access to IP control functions.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

MurrayW said:


> How does this remote compare to http://www.sillysot.com/dtv/?


I for one have not worked with either application enough to know the differences. I'm reluctant to pay for the app and/or get used to something that will, at the very least, lose functionality over time.

We know that IP control is dying a quick death.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Unless D* will license IP control to third parties.........


----------



## MurrayW (Apr 13, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> MurrayW, you're asking a question that no one outside DIRECTV will be able to answer for you. Now, for 99¢ you might just risk it and if it becomes unsupported later, that's ok I suppose. I just can't say with conviction that third-parties will always have access to IP control functions.


99¢ is a risk that I am OK with, so I may try it out this weekend. I am pleased with the sillysot solution and doubt that this one will be much better or add additional functionality, but you never know until you try.


----------



## rugbymouth (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm the developer on the DirecVR app. If you guys have any specific questions I'll be glad to answer.

I haven't heard about the IP interface being shutdown and DirecTV doesn't appear to have any official development program that we can join so we're just moving ahead under the impression that IP will continue to function unless we're told otherwise.

Since all other set-top vendors appear to be moving to IP based solutions, it would seem very backward of them to remove it. And for 99 cents, I'm hoping people won't be very put out if the app ceases to work because DTV pulled the plug.

-Kevin


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks, rugbymouth!

I went ahead and bought this app recently and I really like it. I'm working up a formal review... look for it in the next couple of days!


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

I wonder how DirectVR compares to this:

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.WiredDFW.DIRECTV.unWiredRemote

This is what I use.


----------

